# Which Taper do you run. And why?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like the title says. Which one and why? If you have multiple brands, which one is your first choice to use? Also a few comments on the durability and ease of use.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Like the title says. Which one and why? If you have multiple brands, which one is your first choice to use? Also a few comments on the durability and ease of use.[/QUOTE)
> 
> I dont have one


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i ran a ames for the first 6or 7 yrs then bought columbian in 85.i got 18 yrs. out of the first one.easy to operate and due to my location availability of parts was'nt good,but i was sometimes able to jimmyrig it to keep it going .i was the only operator of this zook.that might be reason i got so many yrs out of it.i'm still running the second col. i bought.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I run a Columbia taper and I got it because a friend recommended it. Nobody ever showed me how to run one because as soon as you're proficient on one, you're worth more money. I got it in a Friday practiced feeding and cutting with a roll of tape, and Saturday morning I was taping a job!! That was seven years ago and I've never looked back!!!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Have run Ames, premiere, concord, TapeTech and Drywall Master.

I own the TT and DM and out of these two, I prefer the DM. Next one will be a Columbia.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Nobody ever showed me how to run one because as soon as you're proficient on one, you're worth more money.



Like JustMe said in another post. That 15 minutes was hell !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a new goldblatt and an 18 year old tt, I prob only just prefer the tt but both go well although the goldblatt has had issues but i learned on that so it was prob the idiot behind it, I havent used any other brands. I like the Tapepro out of em all.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a tapepro quick disconnect head taper . Had it for 5 years now I like the way drive connects to the sprocket it does not slip like the other tapers do. I have owned a Columbia and tape tech but the tapepro is the best for me I like the disconnect head for cleaning also.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> gazman said:
> 
> 
> > Like the title says. Which one and why? If you have multiple brands, which one is your first choice to use? Also a few comments on the durability and ease of use.[/QUOTE)
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tape Tech was the first and only zook I bought that was brand new. At the time that I bought one, they were the undisputed champs of the zook. Plus it also depended on what my supply house was selling at the time. It was either the TT at around $2,200 at that time, or a concord, which was around $1,600. I remember when I bought it, that my supply house began selling North star a little while after that. Now he's either DM in house, or Columbia/TT by order.

My first zook I owned was a Ames, but we won't talk about that:whistling2:, lets just say you gotta love pawn shops, cost a 100 bucks.(never really got it working right,long story) Then 2nd one was a concord, but the taper I bought it from for $400 bucks called it a con-tech, since so many tape tec parts were on it. The taper who sold it to me, felt sorry for me, b/c I was taping with a slop bucket. I also think he was amused by me too, since I was a rocker making the full transition to taping. But I will always be thankful to that taper and his partner. They sold me a lot of their old gear, and taught me a lot of the secrets and tricks of the trade. (thank you Frank Orals and Larry Larson).

There was 2bjrs DM zook that we ran for a while also, until he pawned it. I've had a lot of different zooks in my hands, from working with other tapers and so forth. The major brand that I have not used, is the Columbia. I find the thing you half to figure out when running any foreign zook , other than your own,,,,, is how much drag they have. That is one thing I found with my TT, and other tapers who have ran it. there is very little drag with it. A lot of other zooks that I have ran, you had to lead with longer tapes, to compensate for the amount of drag they had


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2 DMs. Both were bought used, but like new. Both run fine, but one runs just a little smoother than the other. My newer one has their version of the quick clean head.

I agree with 2buck, every taper has it's own feel. You get used to how your main taper works, how much drag it has, and where you need to cut the tape at. When you switch tapers it's like driving someone else's vehicle, they all do the same job, in basically the same manner, but it takes some time to adjust to the new one.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As some of you blokes know I have been running a Blueline (Tape Pro) tube since about August last year. I have two one that has done a few miles, it was a great way to learn. I plan on rebuilding it one day, it will cost less than $100 in parts. I have already striped it down and identified the worn parts. (Dont worry I put it all back together) And a second one that I picked up on Ebay that had only done 4 houses. Having looked at pics of other tubes on the net the Blueline looks far less complicated than most.

I have ran hot mud through it a couple of times now and I cant imagine running hot mud through any other brand. It helps that our hot mud is top shelf. I mixed up a batch of 60 set last week and ran it through the tube. I washed it out at the 55 min mark and no probs. The fact that the head is removable and that the cover plate comes off makes it a breeze to clean. As a matter a fact I can clean the tube quicker than I can clean the pump.

I can see the advantages of some features that other tubes have, such as a ring grip on the cutter tube and a quick release tape holder. But for me I dont think any of those things are enough to steer me away from my Tape Pro.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> As some of you blokes know I have been running a Blueline (Tape Pro) tube since about August last year. I have two one that has done a few miles, it was a great way to learn. I plan on rebuilding it one day, it will cost less than $100 in parts. I have already striped it down and identified the worn parts. (Dont worry I put it all back together) And a second one that I picked up on Ebay that had only done 4 houses. Having looked at pics of other tubes on the net the Blueline looks far less complicated than most.
> 
> I have ran hot mud through it a couple of times now and I cant imagine running hot mud through any other brand. It helps that our hot mud is top shelf. I mixed up a batch of 60 set last week and ran it through the tube. I washed it out at the 55 min mark and no probs. The fact that the head is removable and that the cover plate comes off makes it a breeze to clean. As a matter a fact I can clean the tube quicker than I can clean the pump.
> 
> I can see the advantages of some features that other tubes have, such as a ring grip on the cutter tube and a quick release tape holder. But for me I dont think any of those things are enough to steer me away from my Tape Pro.


I so dearly want one of those quick disconnect TapePros..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a TT, Columbia, Wilco and a Tape Worm. I don't use the TW because it doesn't load well off a non TW gooseneck. The rest are pretty much the same, it depends which is in need of the least repair at the time. I like the stainless disengage and the big cutter chain wheels on the Col. But I don't like the crease wheel lever (I changed it) or the control cables over the old chain type.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that older Columbia that PA rebuilt and gave away ran like silk. We even joked about keeping it and giving his tape tech away : smile:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I'm glad he sent me the Columbia then ! Still runs like silk. Just need to replace the crease wheel. It's making me a little nuts.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Well I'm glad he sent me the Columbia then ! Still runs like silk. Just need to replace the crease wheel. It's making me a little nuts.


Whats wrong with the crease wheel? I have another if you want it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Need a wider one. Tends to go too far into the angle sometimes depending on the boarding job. Trying to control the pressure with my finger but it's so slick that it's hard to do.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Need a wider one. Tends to go too far into the angle sometimes depending on the boarding job. Trying to control the pressure with my finger but it's so slick that it's hard to do.


Sounds like you need a 3 point creaser :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Kiwiman is right, since you can't control your fingers.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzcgyk62cHU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Blazing saddles!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Like the title says. Which one and why? If you have multiple brands, which one is your first choice to use? Also a few comments on the durability and ease of use.


Someone should send me one to try out...:help:


----------

